# Hand Lighting Calculations



## Sakho13 (Jan 19, 2016)

For my assignment in college, I have to design a lighting system for the particular rooms such as an office,classroom,toilets etc. What is the best procedure to follow? I'm sure once I understand how to do one room then the following rooms will be the same procedure. 
I also need to design a emergency lighting system too. 
If someone could explain how to do a lighting calculation for a standard room sized office then it will be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would not be able to help as you would need to know what the minimum lumens the building code requires for those particular areas. Once you have that you can get manufacturers info on what the lumen output would be for that fixture.

You got this assignment with no instruction, formula or anything?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can try these sites

http://blog.1000bulbs.com/how-many-lumens-do-i-need/

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/light-level-rooms-d_708.html

https://microsunlamps.com/how-many-lumens-do-you-need/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Aren't they supposed to be teaching you that before giving you an assignment? Before there were computer programs, there were Zonal Cavity Calculations that took into account photometry, dirt depreciation, average lumens, etc. It's still very useful to know to understand how lighting works. I learned it through an IES Level 1 course which took about 30 hours of classroom time.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

You may want to post this in the UK Electrical section.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Got to agree with Bird Dog here. We Yanks use 'Watts per sq. ft. as opposed to Lumen's per meter.


----------

